# Burn bootable DVD from iso image



## manis (Jun 10, 2006)

I've downloaded the DVD version of Suse 10.1. I've been trying to burn the ISO image onto a DVD. Tried a couple of methods and none of the methods will create a bootable DVD.
How do I do this? HELP!


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2006)

What version of OS X are you using?

I've burned images to disc by using Disk Utility's and going to the "Image" menu selection.  Under there, you'll see an option called "Burn...".  This is how I do it in OS X Tiger (10.4.6).


----------



## manis (Jun 10, 2006)

I use 10.3.9 and I burned the DVD the same way you have mentioned. Is this a problem because I'm trying to boot my Linux system with this DVD? will they be compatible?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2006)

What are you trying to boot this Linux disc on?  I'm assuming you're using an x86 distro on an x86 PC and not on a PowerPC Mac.  You'll never get it to work.  And the Intel Macs aren't that well supported by most distros yet.


----------



## manis (Jun 10, 2006)

It's an old PC. X86. It had Suse 10.0 earlier. I screwed it up and it will boot only to the command prompt. I'm trying to install 10.1 now.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2006)

What are the specs on the PC?  Can it boot from the DVD-ROM drive?  Does it _have_ a DVD-ROM drive?  Remember that most distros now (with some exceptions) only run on i686 CPUs.  They've dropped support for anything below i586 or i686 CPUs in those distros.

If you need something that supports all platforms, I recommend Ubuntu if you like Gnome, Kubuntu if you prefer KDE, or Xubuntu if you like XFCE.  There's also Debian GNU/Linux.  I also believe that Fedora supports the older CPUs.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2006)

Another thing to consider that if the DVD-ROM drive is older, it might not support the newer disc, especially if it's a dual-layer disc.


----------



## barhar (Jun 11, 2006)

Here are two (2) methods.

(1) - Burning a '.iso' file via 'Roxio Toast'.

Launch 'Toast'.
Click on 'Toast's toolbar's 'Copy' icon tab.
From the 'drawer' click on 'CD/DVD Copy'.
Drag the '.iso' file onto the panel beneath the toolbar.
Select which burner to use - via the small circular icon popup menu, to the left of the big red 'burn' button.
Click the (big 'red') 'burn' button.

(2) - Burning a '.iso' file via 'Terminal' ('/Applications/Utilities/' folder), enter ...

hdiutil burn 

... press the space bar (to place a 'space' after 'burn'), then drag the '.iso' file onto the 'Terminal' window, and finally - press the <return> key.

'Terminal' will print out, line by line, the process of burning the '.iso' file.

Below are the 'Terminal' results of the above (second - 'hdiutil') procedure - 

'Welcome to Darwin!
s:~ s$ hdiutil burn /Volumes/HD2/Documents/\*Downloads/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-powerpc.iso 
Preparing data for burn
Opening session
Opening track
Writing track
..............................................................................
Closing track
..............................................................................
Closing session
..............................................................................
Finishing burn
Verifying burn...
Verifying
...............................................................................
Burn completed successfully
...............................................................................
hdiutil: burn: completed
s:~ s$ '

The above was performed via 'MacOS X 10.4.4'.

-----

The above two procedures were used to produce bootable 'Ubuntu' 'live' PowerPC CD's. 

I intend (later) to perform the same steps (of either procedure - above) to produce a bootable (non-Mac) Intel (AMD) x86 copy, as well.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 11, 2006)

Very odd.  I haven't had any problems using Disk Utility for burning images to disc, and I've burned various types of ISO images, including distros for x86 and PPC.  All of them have worked fine on my iMac G5 running 10.4.x (all second-dot revisions up until 10.4.6).


----------

